# Paging B&B...



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Ok im gonna try to explain this best as possible....
For the past week or 2 when ive been noticing a clunk sound coming from under the cab. I could be driving 5mph or 50mph and when going over even the slightest bump in the roads or even stopping & starting. It happens when i turn left and right. Any kind of movement that the truck experiences i hear the clunk. It might also seem like any change in suspension enhances it. It seems like its coming from under the floor pan. I can feel it in the floor i should say. It doesnt feel like its in the steering colum or drivetrain though. If i go down the road and turn the wheel left to right, left to right a couple times, the clunk seems to favor whatever way i turn the wheel going back and forth "clunk....clunk...clunk..." I had a load of firewood on the truck today which only enhanced the clunking sound and feeling. I was also pulling into a parking spot going about 3mph at most and when i turned the wheel to pull in and stopped the clunk felt like the driveshaft was falling out. Its very hard to describe and if i need to explain anything differently please let me know. Gonna be calling the dealer tomorrow because warranty is up in less than 30 days.

Thanks


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Kinda sounds like U-Joints?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

i dunno...i can actually feel something clunk like its moving back and forth when i turn, stop, start or go over bumps


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

06HD BOSS;590399 said:


> i dunno...i can actually feel something clunk like its moving back and forth when i turn, stop, start or go over bumps


Enzo sleeping under the truck?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

grandview;590403 said:


> Enzo sleeping under the truck?


he's not big enough to make any noise


----------



## wldbil98 (Feb 10, 2005)

It's the steer shaft neddes to be lubed or replaced


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

wldbil98;590437 said:


> It's the steer shaft neddes to be lubed or replaced


had that done a while ago. its not in the steering, i dont feel it like i did before i had it lubed. i feel it and hear it under the truck


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

One of two things 06...

1) A broken front sway bar end link. Happens from time to time. Easy to check with a pry bar with the wheels turned for easy access. If you pry up on each end of the sway bar you'll be able to tell if either of the end links are broken at either the bar end, or where it goes through and is attached to the lower control arm. Be sure to check both the driver and passenger side.

2) Front body mount bushing(s)...which are the ones right below the driver and passengers floor pans and will be very noticeable if thats where the clunk stems from. There is a TSB on these two bushings for this exact issue so you definitely want to alert the dealer to it. The bulletin # is: 06-08-61-003B

Also, is your truck equipped with add on step/nerf bars? One other common cause is also loose body mount bushings (including the one previously described) due to a set of add on step/nerf bars. Many times when guys install these bars that mount with the use of the body mount bolts they do not properly torque them, or use the necessary thread locker...and will cause the bolts to loosen enough over time to allow the cab to "move" on the mount just enough to create a clunking noise.

One other possibily is a bad front shock bushing but they wont normally make the kind of clunk that you can easily feel under your feet.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks alot B&B! I do have nerf bars.They were dealer installed before i bought it. ill check all of this stuff myself and if its not something as simple as the nerf bars ill be bringing it in under warranty. thanks again :waving:


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

Subscribed for a reply


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Sounds like a sway bar bushing..


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

M&M Services;590789 said:


> Sounds like a sway bar bushing..


felt and heard under the floor?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Its def enzo riding under your truck!


----------



## Novadiecast (Jul 16, 2007)

I have nerf bars also and had/have that rattle under there also. The dealer told me it is a problem for GM and aftermarket Nerf bars and they don't have a real fix for it. Mine are aftermarket from the local truck addon store. My dealer told me just bring in when it starts making noise again. It's Time.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Novadiecast;591045 said:


> I have nerf bars also and had/have that rattle under there also. The dealer told me it is a problem for GM and aftermarket Nerf bars and they don't have a real fix for it. Mine are aftermarket from the local truck addon store. My dealer told me just bring in when it starts making noise again. It's Time.


hmm. i crawled under yesterday and looked at the 3 places where each nerf bar bolt on, checked the bolts and mounts and found nothing.

either way, its going in tuesday morning


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

so i took the truck in, they couldnt make the noise happen, so i drove it with the guy and he heard it slightly. told me it could be the body mounts in correlation to the nerf bars. So he retourqued all the body mounts and said he found nothing strange. But it still makes the noise! Mainly when theres a load in the bed or pulling a trailer. When loaded and going over a bump, or turning a corner, stopping or starting, its almost like somethings smacking back and forth under the floor boards. It only seems to do it if there is any movement in the body. He said next time i have a load on it, bring it down and show them then. Warranty is up in 25 days  I dunno...


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i told you that you should have been 06 SD Boss


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

06HD BOSS;598325 said:


> so i took the truck in, they couldnt make the noise happen, so i drove it with the guy and he heard it slightly. told me it could be the body mounts in correlation to the nerf bars. So he retourqued all the body mounts and said he found nothing strange. But it still makes the noise! Mainly when theres a load in the bed or pulling a trailer. When loaded and going over a bump, or turning a corner, stopping or starting, its almost like somethings smacking back and forth under the floor boards. It only seems to do it if there is any movement in the body. He said next time i have a load on it, bring it down and show them then. Warranty is up in 25 days  I dunno...


Did you make a note to him about the TSB I mentioned for the body mount insulators?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

iceyman;598352 said:


> i told you that you should have been 06 SD Boss


If that was the case, id be in the shop for a lot more 


B&B;598489 said:


> Did you make a note to him about the TSB I mentioned for the body mount insulators?


Shoot i totally forgot. Im gonna put a load in the bed and bring it down later this week, at that point ill mention it. Thanks B&B


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

06HD BOSS;598325 said:


> Warranty is up in 25 days  I dunno...


Can you get extended warranty on that?


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

i work at a dealer and even if your warrenty is up, you have wrtitten proof that your truck was in for that problem. if you go back in 6 months they have to warrenty the truck for that problem. just given you a heads up. and i would deff go back and have another tech look at the truck, or have the service manager go with you on your ride. they have to take care fo the problem even after the 25 days are up.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks GSXR. what dealership do you work at?


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

I work at executive honda....but ive worked on everything. ive worked independent and a chevy dealership but the money is in the foreign cars.


----------

